# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Quán kem Bạch Đằng - Quán kem ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Một trong những quán kem lâu đời và quen thuộc với người Sài Gòn là kem Bạch Đằng với hệ thống hai quán nằm tại hai góc của ngã tư Pasteur - Lê Lợi. Kem bán ở đây là kem tươi sản xuất hàng ngày, thiên về các loại trái cây có vị ngọt và loại kem phổ biến nhất tại quán là kem trái dừa. 


Quán kem Bạch Đằng luôn tuân thủ nguyên tắc dùng nguyên liệu trái cây thiên nhiên để chế biến kem và bảo quản ở nhiệt độ 18 C (64 độ F). Để đảm bảohợp vệ sinh, dụng cụ chế biến kem bằng inox và thủy tinh nhập từ Pháp. 


Kem Bạch Đằng có 6 mùi thơm cơ bản: dừa, dâu tây (strawberry), cafe, sầu riêng, khoai môn, dứa để tạo mùi và màu sắc. Kem Bạch Đằng lấy nước cốt dừa, loại trái cây đặc trưng Việt Nam làm nguyên liệu chính. Từ 6 vị kem cơ bản, quán đã chế biến ra nhiều loại kem khác nhau như: kem si-rô, kem ca cao, kem cam, kem Eskimo, kem mặt trời, kem trái dừa… 


Địa chỉ: 26-28 Lê Lợi, Phường Bến Nghé, Quận 1 - Hồ Chí Minh

Điện thoại: (08) 8292707/ 825714

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán kem Bạch Đằng_

Cùng khám phá các *quán kem ngon ở Sài Gòn* - *quan kem ngon o Sai Gon*

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## hantt.163

Nhìn ngon đây, ở HN không pit có quán kem như này ko nhỉ?

----------


## saohoa

Ui ngon thế

----------

